# Attitude seed bank March Promotion



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 25, 2013)

big birthday promotion this month

Spend around $50 and get these ten free seeds

2 reg bodhi seeds Goji OG
1 Fem Female Seeds WW x Big Bud
1 Fem DNA Limited Snowcap LA
1 Fem Dina Fem Critical+
1 Fem Delicious seeds Auto Cheese Candy
2 reg Humbolt seeds bubba Kush
1 fem Emerald triangle bluberry headband
1 Fem G13 labs Chocolate heaven

cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/the-attitude-seedbank-birthday-march-promotion/


----------



## Harvest Moon (Feb 25, 2013)

Im not missing out this time. Already got walgreens greendot card. There is some awesome freebies this round, really excited about the goji og, snocap la and reg bubba. A member posted awhile back to put 420 in the promotional code, does that work and what does it do? 

Ive been losing more sleep than I usually do(ensomniac and bubbas the cure)thinking about what to get and I keep going back to bodhi's jabbas stash and snow leopard. Boy this is going to be a long wait, 
I cant remember ever feeling this inpatient.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 25, 2013)

ya ive heard awesome things about the snowcap and that is why Dna Genetics are only releasing it for a limited run. You can check it out at attitude there is Dna genetics category for a limited run series i hope they offer some more  varieties later

i think the 420 code has worked for a long time so i would count on it


----------



## CatFish (Mar 1, 2013)

Just put my order in:icon_smile: 
Order Inventory:
Product: Humboldt Seed Organisation Blue Dream
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: HUMO151
Price: $57.28

Product: Mandala Seeds Point of no Return
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: MANY59
Price: $38.02

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 Positronics Seeds Grapefruit
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #2 Positronics Seeds SuperCheese Express
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #2
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #3 Positronics Seeds Jack Diesel
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #3
Price: $0.00

Product: Emerald Triangle Seeds Blueberry Headband
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BIRTHDAY PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: Female Seeds White Widow x Big Bud
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BIRTHDAY PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: G13 Labs Chocolate Heaven
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BIRTHDAY PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: Bodhi Seeds Goji OG (2 x REG)
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BIRTHDAY PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: DNA Genetics Limited Seeds Snowcap LA
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BIRTHDAY PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: Delicious Seeds AUTO Cheese Candy
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BIRTHDAY PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: Dinafem Seeds Critical +
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BIRTHDAY PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: Humboldt Seed Organisation Bubba Kush (2 x REG)
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BIRTHDAY PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: Humboldt Seed Organisation Sour Diesel #2
Quantity: 2
Product Code: HUME151
Price: $0.00


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Mar 1, 2013)

Put in my order this morning also and glad i did when i checked this afternoon everything i ordered is out of stock

When i get home from work i will post what i got


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Mar 1, 2013)

Humboldt Seed Organisation Lemon Thai Kush
Humboldt Seed Organisation Blue Dream
DNA Genetics Chocolope
Granddaddy Purple Seeds Candyland
DNA Genetics Secret Sour

and of course the same freebies

im pretty excited about the Granddy purp canndy land its a new strain i tried to get another one of thier new strains called phantom cookies but it was sold out

the candyland is a platinum cookies x original grandaddy purp cross


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2013)

Dang Catfish..... Id be like a Kid in a Candy shop.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Mar 11, 2013)

hey i was wondering how your orders were progressing for those of you who ordered mine has already been processed through customs and will be here this week most likely. that is the fastest shipping time ive had so far it will be under two weeks


----------



## CatFish (Mar 11, 2013)

Mines in chicago. hope it will be here by week's end's


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Mar 11, 2013)

CatFish said:
			
		

> Mines in chicago. hope it will be here by week's end's


did yours come through new york then? Mine came through to LA


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 12, 2013)

Just an FYI. There was never a GDP male to cross to. The original GDP was a cut from Bodhi called Appalachia. Ken stole and renamed the cut "Grand Daddy Purps". He then crossed it with another strain(champagne I believe) to make GDP seeds. Kens GDP from seed is crap compared to the Appalachia cut imo. You should find some Bodhi crosses with the Appalachia lineage if ya want the real deal. Good luck with the new beans


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Mar 14, 2013)

got mine today all was intact and good


----------



## CatFish (Mar 14, 2013)

still waiting on mine but it in state now so maybe fri.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 14, 2013)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> got mine today all was intact and good



Ok, took exactly 2 weeks from your post saying you bought them that morning. Not bad


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nope that was the fastest ive had so far


----------



## CatFish (Mar 15, 2013)

got mine today :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## KoDak (Oct 3, 2013)

420 promo code still works. their seeds come much faster now days.


----------

